# how long do you use Crinone?



## Evon47

Hi ladies,

I am currently on my 2ww after ET yesterday. I am on Crinone the day after my EC and was told to continue for 15 days. I had a day 5 transfer so which means I will be running out of Crinone few days before my beta. Why doesn't Crinone treatment continued for longer well, at least until on the day of beta? Does anyone in the same boat or anyone else out there can shed some light on this?

Thanks and baby dust to all!!!!!:baby::baby::baby:


----------



## MoBaby

only 2 wks for my re.....its not really needed beyond that unless your progesterone is low. they will check it. there is really no benefit after that unless you have a progesterone issue. good luck! some continue it for 8 wks some longer.


----------



## bexxc

all of my cycles with the fs i was kept on it til i had bloods done around 12 dpo and then stopped it. once i got my bfp, i stayed on it til 10 weeks. i'm not sure why they would have you stop taking it before ruling out or confirming pregnancy. that seems strange to me. :shrug:


----------



## fertilesoul

Was told that when you are on crinone you cannot stop it for even one day if you are pregnant or else it can induce your period. They told me to start 2 days after IUI and take an HPT 14 days after IUI and my crinone box came with 15. So when I got my positive, I made sure to pick up refill that same day. It's expensive and very icky.


----------



## bexxc

icky is an understatement! it took me a week to "clean up" down there after i stopped using it.


----------



## Leilani

When is your Beta - as you will be 15DPO when you run out, which sounds to me like they ahve given you enough to last until your test, and then as it's not cheap, take it from there.


----------



## Evon47

That's why I don't really get it. I will be finishing crinone on 12 dpt and I am not testing until 16 dpt! Which means I am not on any support for 4 days b4 testing. And they only ask me to do a home urine test that's all so how do I know whether my progesterone level is high enough or not??


----------



## bexxc

i guess take an hpt @ 11 or 12 dpo and if it's + refill your prescription. you have refills available, right?


----------



## Evon47

Yeah, I think I will test a day b4 it runs out. The clinic doesn't do refill. They think 14 days of progesterone support is enough then the pregnancy will takes over. But why other ladies are having progesterone for so much longer?


----------



## bexxc

i know that mine was more precautionary than anything. if your doc doesn't want you to say on it unnecessarily, i feel like he/she should at least do a blood test to make sure it's safe before stopping.


----------



## Leilani

I would call the clinic and explin your concerns. And you should test on the day of your second to last Crinone - as that is when you are 14 dpo.


----------

